# Good Luck Maria!



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Just wanted to wish you good luck for today hun. Hope you come away feeling more positive. 
xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Yer good luck hun let us know how you get on  

x x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

lots of luck today sweetie

thinking of you maria

Love Emxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Good luck maria

Kate xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Thank you so much girls, i've only just seen this thread! Bless you Kate for starting it   U are such a darling!!

We're having medicated fet soon girls    for anyone who does not know  

Wishing everyone all the best as always, we can do it girls  

Maria xxxxxxx


----------

